
Programming is a Pop Culture (2012) - bootload
http://braythwayt.com/posterous/2012/11/01/programming-is-a-pop-culture.html
======
bootload
Always worth re-reading this article when new languages, and technology
trend/themes pop-up.

previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4727721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4727721)

